# Ego aio glass



## mbera (20/10/16)

Hi guys 
Any1 know how to replace ego aio glass 








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

mbera said:


> Hi guys
> Any1 know how to replace ego aio glass
> 
> 
> ...



Id be flabbergasted if you could even find a replacement glass, let alone someone to rebuild it.
Those glasses arent a simple push fit, they're most likely bonded at the factory.
You've experienced the main downside of an AIO device.

If, you manage to find a glass replacement, you could try aquarium grade sealer to attempt a bond in the original housing, my best suggestion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Something else I thought of , but its way out of the box... if you find some silicon tubing 15mm ID, that is a tight fit on the outside, you could attempt an outside sleeve once you removed all the broken glass from the device.
It will look dik ghetto, but if it doesnt leak maybe good for a backup at home device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (20/10/16)

You can buy my AIO - R250. About a month old, hardly been used. PM me if you're interested


----------



## mbera (20/10/16)

Going to glue 22mm copper socket over it and hope it dont leak 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

mbera said:


> Going to glue 22mm copper socket over it and hope it dont leak
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Cool idea, tricky to see how much juice left.
Round off the edges of the copper for comfort and use some food/aquarium safe sealant, not hot melt glue or similar.
Probably wipe it down with meths cos rubbing alcohol/spirits leaves residue.
How I'd do it, is to run the sealer around the body above the switch and then slide the socket down.
Lastly with the top cap off, pump in some more sealer from above and wipe everything flush, once dry it should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (20/10/16)

Will give it a try marine silicone says safe 4 fish tanks 
Was thinking of using Q-bond  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

mbera said:


> Will give it a try marine silicone says safe 4 fish tanks
> Was thinking of using Q-bond
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Safe for fish usually means no acetic acid curing, should be fine.
Q Bond is out the door and down the driveway, contains CA a big no-no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Another option (in theory) would be to cut out 2 simple squares out of perspex or polycarbonate and heat form them to match the outside curvature and then marine seal them on the outside, might look a bit odd.
Then again you might be able to seal them on the inside too, once the glass is removed ...just thinking aloud here.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/16)

The positive pin that touches the coil goes through the bottom of the glass, remember it's a cup design. Sealing it on the outside will prevent juice leaking out the side but it will inevitably end up under the glass cup where all those sensitive bits of electronics live. The cup is press fitted into the mod itself, I have been unsuccessful in getting one of these undone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The cup is press fitted into the mod itself, I have been unsuccessful in getting one of these undone.



I thought maybe the floor was a different material, like SS with an insulator, needless to say I dont have one but would like to get my hands on a broken one to experiment. (getting distracted again  )
The bottom cap seems to be press fitted and one way would be to drill a careful hole and pull it out with a self tapper screw... carefully.


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I thought maybe the floor was a different material, like SS with an insulator, needless to say I dont have one but would like to get my hands on a broken one to experiment. (getting distracted again  )
> The bottom cap seems to be press fitted and one way would be to drill a careful hole and pull it out with a self tapper screw... carefully.


I had one with a broken glass and another with a broken USB port, combining the two had proved to be quite frustrating due to it being virtually impossible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Nice to hear from you again @mbera - where've you been hiding?
Sorry to hear about the Aio glass
Hope you get it sorted or get another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

